
Devops Is a Poorly Executed Scam (2011) - cvursache
http://widgetsandshit.com/teddziuba/2011/03/devops-scam.html
======
siliconc0w
* Automate configuration with Puppet or whatever. You should be doing this anyway. Not earth shattering.

Yes and it's very helpful to have a dedicated team of SMEs doing it. Otherwise
you distract engineers who have to context switch to 'devops' mode and will,
invariably, do a mediocre job. It's not earth shattering but I've yet to see
an organization automate their infrastructure, configuration, and deploys
without a team whose job it is to do it.

* One-step build and deploy. I'm still waiting for you tell me how these steps will solve my problems.

Because having a fast, reliable, and reproducible mechanism to push
application changes is very valuable to most businesses that develop software.

* Culture of respect & trust, good attitude toward failure. How about "culture of stop fucking up"?

People fuck up. That is a constant. The challenge is building tooling and
business processes that reduce or eliminate the impact of inevitable fuck ups.

------
im_down_w_otp
My biggest issue with "DevOps" is that it seems like it should fundamentally
be a profession/methodology that rapidly renders itself into obsolescence if
its creators and practitioners were actually any good at it.

The whole point is to provide automation, tools, and abstractions that
basically make "Ops" fade into the background as a thing you never have to
explicitly deal with or have its concerns leaking up to the application in
obtuse ways.

It seems to be a thing that should be executed once and then be pretty much
done until some entirely new radical kind of computer, network, and/or
datacenter innovation happens that completely breaks the mold of how we need
to organize machines to run software.

But instead of "DevOps" being this thing where you run the plumbing, test the
pipes and valves, and then basically leave the whole thing alone for
generations to come; save for inspection (which can be automated) and minor
maintenance. "DevOps" seems to often manifest itself as a completely parallel
development effort with just as many weird science projects, half-broken
integrations, and high rate of change based on chasing some new shiny thing.

Put succinctly, my biggest issue with "DevOps" is that as a marketplace of
products, services, and practitioners it seems to fundamentally misunderstand
its raison d'être.

~~~
tupshin
You are precisely right, and people with a devops mindset are most of the
people that are building the cloud platforms that will render the role largely
obsolete.

A typical developer just wants to code against an api, and shouldn't have to
care about the infrastructure. As cloud providers (both public and private)
move up the stack from providing just virtualized machines (ec2) to higher
level services (dynamodb) to more complete frameworks (lambda), the developer
cares less and less about what runs underneath that.

Devops does indeed sow the seeds of its own destruction. :)

------
agrippanux
This article could make sense until you've seen a bunch of engineers
attempting to figure out how to move the production instances to a VPC, and
then you think, christ, dev ops would be super handy right now.

